# Trigger point



## TrinaKnight123 (Sep 22, 2010)

Do I bill the J3301 and the J2001 with the 20552? or does the 20552 include the drugs injected? trina


----------



## rryder1963 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Drugs/Injectables not included*

Trigger point CPT codes do not include the injectables--they can be billed seaparately.


----------

